# New Skiff - 14' Brooker Craft Custom skiff



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

wasnt that cut's old boat and I belive thats the trim plate I sold him


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

not sure if it was his. the guy I bought it from says he got it from someone in S. Carolina. is that where it's from? i got it from the 2nd owner, supposedly. if it was cuts, I'd love for him to tell me about it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's definitely Cut's old boat, here is the old for sale post.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1338590256/12#12


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

ok that is definitely her, lol! I knew I'd get some hits on here. didn't take long. I bought her from James, which is who bought it from him. 

Ok so Mr. Cut, lol, how do I use the livewell feature? i noticed you installed a thru hull piece, then there's a raised piece with a filter. will that raised piece let just enough water in to cover it? 

Also, James never registered the boat. He gave me a S. Carolina title which he signed over and a bill of sale for the trailer. he told me he didn't have papers for the trailer due to not having to register it in S. Carolina. was that trailer yours as well? 

I figured if I had trouble registering it, I can go the homemade route. maybe some of you have been in this situation. will the bill of sale be enough? 

beautiful boat btw. did you build it yourself? thanks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Small trailers don't have titles in Florida, just registrations, a bill of sale is all that is needed to sell it. To register it you will likely need to know the weight, so look up the trailer model and print out the specs to take with you to the office.

If you have a signed title for the boat then that should be all you need to get it transferred and registered to you.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks. I understood the no title part. it's just that he had never registered the trailer. the trailer registration has a spot for you to sign over when you sell it. that's how I sold my last one. thanks again.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

My baby!!
I missed her, that's really cool that it ended up with you.
Now clean it, my girl can't doesn't like to be dirty.
That boats raised some quality fish
I'm sending you a pm as well


----------



## kensfl45 (Jan 15, 2013)

What horsepower are you looking for HA?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks for all the info cut. 

I'm looking for a 25hp. I'm sure I can use a little less, or a little more, but that would be best probably.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

you guys think I can get some decent speed with a 9.9? the boat is 13 ft not 14. as long as I can reach into the 20's mph I'll be happy.


----------



## Rick_Benedict (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a 88 merc on the sale board . Will be coming to Miami 
This afternoon if you want to see it .


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw that but it's out of my price range. hadn't you had too many drinks? lol ;D


----------



## Rick_Benedict (Nov 25, 2013)

Make me an offer ;D


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

$50 ;D


----------



## Rick_Benedict (Nov 25, 2013)

Not enough beers ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You won't be happy with a 9.9 honestly I don't think it will plane lol. The 25 was perfect, 32mph lightly loaded with 2 people. I was considering finding a tiller 40 2 stroke. That woulda been fun


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> You won't be happy with a 9.9 honestly I don't think it will plane lol. The 25 was perfect, 32mph lightly loaded with 2 people. I was considering finding a tiller 40 2 stroke. That woulda been fun


lol ok well that definitely helps. if you happen to hear of something around let me know. I'd be willing to go big.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

ok guys got my power! made the long drive to the west coast to pick up a Nissan 18 hp in mint condition. when I say mint, this thing has barely been run. it is literally in new condition, and I got it for a steal. this is the perfect size engine if you ask me. got it home, ran seafoam through it, and it didn't even smoke afterward. 





I also upgraded the cheesy little 8" wheels to 12" without the spinners.  ;D

and here is the slime from the last trip. 



thanks to cut runner for all his help answering questions behind the scenes! 

**Also if anyone can point me in the right direction to a quality tiller extension that won't leave me bankrupt I would appreciate it. the last one I made with PVC worked, but it damages the rubber on the handle. thanks.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome!
How's it run with that 18?
That teak is needing a quick sanding and some oil


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

lmao I thought the same thing. Will do! Have not run it with the engine yet. Will run it this weekend and check in. maybe take some video. I'm sure it will hit the 20's with it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh I'm sure. Probably a solid 25.
Those 18 are bad ass motors. Light and poweful


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

it's lighter than the 15 hp Johnson I had from the same year. gotta make it out to flamingo soon and see how it performs on the flats. I have a casting/poling platform that I have to add a deck to. not sure which material I'll use yet. I'm guessing I'll pole the boat from the front as there's more space there, and a platform on the back would interfere with the tiller extension handle.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

ran the boat with the new Nissan 18 this weekend for the first time. Man does it haul ass! much faster than I thought it would be and it planes immediately. no need for fins on the motor this time! Friday night after putting the motor on I realized how far it is from where you sit. I did a quick impromptu tiller extension. still had some schedule 40 pvc laying around, so I can it to size, and ran to Auto Zone for 2 clamps before they close. on this engine the pvc was much easier to get on with only 2 cuts. I got it all the way to the back, and it is very secure. 

gotta find some cheap push pole holders for my next time out. any suggestions?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1390013882


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

ahh ive missed this boat. Cut and myself did a 50 mile trip out of lake worth inlet and went deep. Passing sportfish boats in 600 feet and seeing them shaking there heads was priceless.


----------

